# Looking for animal shelters that will ship rabbits within Canada



## tiff (Feb 25, 2015)

I am interested in getting a 2nd rabbit, and I would strongly prefer to adopt than purchase one at the pet store. However, I live in Labrador, which is very isolated and the small animal shelter we have here does not have any rabbits. 
I know that some organizations are willing to transport adopted animals to their furever homes, but I don't know any in specific.

Shelters in Quebec would probably be closest to me, but I'm thinking Ontario and Atlantic Canada would also be okay. 
Anyone know of any?


----------



## Cayzi (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm not sure if they transport. But I know of 2 shelters for rabbits in Ontario. 
www.Rabbitrescue.ca
and Rescue Angels Society


----------

